# Mouse doesn't move unless i restart X



## Outis (Oct 28, 2012)

When I start my computer and run X (or XFCE4), my mouse freezes and I have to close Xorg with ctrl-alt-f1. When I start it again, everything works perfectly - and I can't figure out how to get it to work right from the beginning.

How I got to this point:
At first, my mouse worked in the console only, but not in Xorg. Then I found the helpful hint on another forum that I should create a new xorg.conf file which I did. Since then, Xorg works - but only after the second start.
hald, dbus and moused are of course enabled.
Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 28, 2012)

Try disabling hald in /etc/rc.conf.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32411


----------



## Outis (Oct 28, 2012)

That didn't help. If I disable hald, I can't get the mouse to work at all anymore - not even by restarting xorg.
As suggested in the thread you've linked here, I've also tried disabling dbus and adding Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" to xorg.conf, but neither helped.

Any further ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 28, 2012)

I leave hald enabled on both my FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 boxes and on the rare occasion that the USB mouse won't start I can just unplug it and plug it back in to start it. As stated, it hardly ever happens so I don't trip on it.

Do you have it set to "auto" in /etc/rc.conf?


```
mouse_type="auto"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

dbus doesn't matter, and it can be useful.  There's a bug with hal, but it should not matter if you disable hal in xorg.conf.

ctrl-alt-f1 does not close X, it just switches to the console.  alt-f9 should switch back.

Please show your xorg.conf.


----------



## shuxuef (Oct 29, 2012)

Outis said:
			
		

> When I start my computer and run X (or XFCE4), my mouse freezes and I have to close Xorg with ctrl-alt-f1. When I start it again, everything works perfectly - and I can't figure out how to get it to work right from the beginning.
> 
> How I got to this point:
> At first, my mouse worked in the console only, but not in Xorg. Then I found the helpful hint on another forum that I should create a new xorg.conf file which I did. Since then, Xorg works - but only after the second start.
> ...



I had the same problem after switching to FreeBSD 9.0. But because I work with X windows almost exclusively and most of the time if I am using the console I don't use mouse that much, what I did was to disable moused in rc.conf. That way, I can't use the mouse in the console, but as soon as I start X, the mouse works very well. Only a temporary solution (for me).


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

I have a touchedpad mouse, I have to enable moused, in addition to hal and dbus.  Here are parts of my /etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Oct  8 19:59:49 2012
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
```

sometimes mouse does not move, I simply restart hald from /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald restart.

Hope this help.

with best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## fmw (Oct 31, 2012)

I've had a similar problem which was fixed for good by disabling AutoAddDevices in xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 2, 2013)

MNIHKLOM said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have a touchedpad mouse, I have to enable moused, in addition to hal and dbus. Here are parts of my /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ...



These settings, without disabling hald, is what fixed my Xorg issue on my test black MacBook. The only change was from /dev/psm0 to /dev/atp0. Thanks.


----------

